# Reusing Fluval Plant Stratum



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Do you guys do it? I have some in a nano tank, and I have some leftover, unused as well. It's previously been used as a shrimp tank, and I'm not sure if it can be reused after being dried out. I'm also worried the little pieces of waste that have slipped through the substrate won't be good for the tank when it's set up again in the future, but at the same time, I don't want to waste the substrate..


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Keep using it. Its fine :^)

I use mine at the bottom of new tanks though. 

Realize that it won't buff as much as previously.

-Gordon


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's great for reuse - as are most planted tank substrates.

I even go a step further and use it for non-aquatic plants (mixing it with my standard potting mix and such) once it begins to break down after a few years.


----------

